# e60 NON-L7 tweeter upgrade



## brocyourworld (Jan 2, 2011)

I've got a 2008 535i without L7. I've read that you can remove the door panel and pop in the L7 tweeters and hook them to the speaker in the door.

Is this upgrade worth it? (there's a pair on ebay for $70 right now)

I haven't heard much feedback from this modification, so I thougth I'd check here.


----------



## cfmsp (Jul 14, 2009)

brocyourworld said:


> I've got a 2008 535i without L7. I've read that you can remove the door panel and pop in the L7 tweeters and hook them to the speaker in the door.
> 
> Is this upgrade worth it? (there's a pair on ebay for $70 right now)
> 
> I haven't heard much feedback from this modification, so I thougth I'd check here.


I'm curious about this as well


----------

